# I lost the algae battle....



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Started to do a water change on the discus tank in my sig....ended up realizing that really bad forms of hair algae had taken over everything in there.
So the swords came out because they were too far gone...
The blyxa i attempted to save. I removed every plant in there and trimmed each down to a uniform level and made sure that no algae was left. 
Planted it with basically just blyxa in the hopes it will grow back into just a grass tank.

Here are the results....hopefully the scape will bounce back in a few short weeks with the lights, ferts and co2 im hitting it with, because it looks horrible right now.

Ill post pics every few weeks to show progress


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow flashover that is a bummer that the algae overwhelmed the tank. on the bright side of things, i think a grass style tank with some rocks to break up the scape will compliment your discus well. i think it will end up being beautiful. make sure to keep us updated on it's growth.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Your tank is really really gorgeous though, and I LOVE the discus.


----------



## delevan (Mar 18, 2005)

algea is a bicth.......looks good though gl.


----------



## donkeyfish (Apr 24, 2007)

what kind of rock is that?

nice looking tank


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Pennsylvania rock...
From the beautiful Pocono Mtns

Thanks for the kinds words
I think the tank looks like crap now....hopefully it will grow in lush in a few weeks...


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Nice setup man!

DO you have pics of the algae you had?


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Husky_Jim said:


> Nice setup man!
> 
> DO you have pics of the algae you had?


Ill have to look, but im sure i do...ill try and post it when i have time..

Basically just really really bad hair algae...and it came in about 3 different colors


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn man sorry to hear about this-Look forward to seeing things back in order before long!!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

how dare you steal rocks from my mountains! that's a trip, I used to live in the poconos right by Lake Wallenpaupack.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Genin said:


> how dare you steal rocks from my mountains! that's a trip, I used to live in the poconos right by Lake Wallenpaupack.


My mountains as well man







I guess we can share em...

I spent many many days out on that lake... we actually used to own a little weekend escape type house on the lackawaxen up until recently. 
Did you ever drive through Milford??


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Yep I have driven through Milford many times. It's a small world..... or country I should say







.


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Tank looks good man. Hope that light is doing something good for ya.


----------

